# Portugal Cheap car hire



## Brian Schofield (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi
Brian and Kath here, We are moving to the silver coast and we are going out for three months, To make sure we like it, Can anyone tell me where I can rent a car at a reasonable rate, Many thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Brian, 

I moved your post to the Portugal forum where you'll get a better response. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## xss500 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Cars*

I am searching cheap care from local markets. Can someone help me.?


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Brian Schofield said:


> Hi
> Brian and Kath here, We are moving to the silver coast and we are going out for three months, To make sure we like it, Can anyone tell me where I can rent a car at a reasonable rate, Many thanks.


Hi, I have special rates from auto jardim rent a car that are applied to to my clients. maybe you can used it. When are you comming?
Paul


----------

